# Toro 210-R parts



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone have a plastic choke lever and attachment screw and auger clutch bail lever hanging around they don't need or want to sell to complete a resurrected Toro 210-R? I hate to buy new because the machine was free and it's running again after many fixes - just need a couple parts to finish it.

Thanks


----------

